# Hooray! My male Spoo STOPPED peeing on his front legs and I helped! !



## BigMoppyHead (Jul 2, 2015)

One more of my handsome boy!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

He's a gorgeous boy ! You must be so relieved that you won't have to wash pee twice a day for 15-20 years still !

What amazes me is the fact that he didn't stop peeing when you grabbed his leg. This seems unusual. I guess you waited until he was dripping to grab it ? But since he wasn't neutered, wasn't he marking and peeing 20-25 times per walk ? Or you just didn't allow it ?

This is very interesting and I sure will remember it if I ever need it. I don't plan to have anymore females, so it might happen one day...


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

YAY for Jarl! I have a female so I have no comparison, but if somebody else can take your advice and do the 'training,' and it works, that is wonderful!
And I must add, that Jarl IS a very handsome boy!!!


----------



## BigMoppyHead (Jul 2, 2015)

Jarl never was a marker on walks; he always does just one giant, loooong pee. He did stop his urine stream the first few times I touched him to brace his hip, but I did so softly and after a day or two he completely accepted it as part of the routine. I braced him gently from the start of the pee and did not wait until he was finishing. Also, I should clarify that I don't hold his leg so much as *brace his hip/midsection*. By softly putting more bend in his body, his leg raised on its own!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Very smart solution on your part. He's gorgeous.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Well congrats to you and if I had males I would definitely give it a try. I'm glad this worked out for you, I think I would have tried anything and everything myself.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Wow. What a creative, smart solution. Congratulations! So you actually trained your dog to pee properly!!! I am extremely impressed!


----------



## BigMoppyHead (Jul 2, 2015)

Thank you, all! Much better than buying pee boots!


----------



## BigMoppyHead (Jul 2, 2015)

I'd actually like to see if it can be replicated. It was strikingly effective for us...I hope it works for some other Spoos!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

This is very wonderful news since I bring home my boy in a week and a half! I will definitely try it when he starts lifting his leg!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

BigMoppyHead said:


> I'd actually like to see if it can be replicated. It was strikingly effective for us...I hope it works for some other Spoos!


Can you post a picture of you doing it, even if he's not actually peeing, so I can see exactly where you position your hand ? This seems like the most important part.


----------



## BigMoppyHead (Jul 2, 2015)

Yes, I don't have to do it anymore and haven't for 2.5 months, but will ask my husband to take a pic on a walk in the next day or two and post it.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

First, your boy is super handsome. He really does have a big moppy head and I love it. I like full coats on heads and ears.

I also have a boy who pees himself. However I think he often lifts his leg too high. He tends to hit the backs of his legs or the outer side of his left front leg. He always lifts his left leg really high and sometimes the stream is so strong it hits past his front feet. I think I will try your method to get him better aim. Javelin often smells worse than most teenage boys since he doesn't seem to care at all about showering himself.


----------



## BigMoppyHead (Jul 2, 2015)

Good luck, Lily! My boy's pee stream is also super strong, as you describe. He's like a super tanker with a fire hose! I'll post a pic of our "maneuver" in hope that it helps other stinky Spoos. ❤


----------



## BigMoppyHead (Jul 2, 2015)

Ok, hubbie went along to take a pic this evening. Not the best photo; I think I'll ask him to try again tomorrow and we'll take the pic from *above* so you can see my position better (placement looks further back than it actually is). 

My hand is at his waist, held gently but firmly, and I'm helping him put more bend in his body. This sends the firehose-spray *outward* instead of forward. I also hold him stationary until the flow stops

As I said, I quit having to assist Jarl in this way about 2.5 months ago because over 2-3 weeks he started doing it all 100% himself without my intervention. He now bends his body, lifts higher, the pee goes completely CLEAR of his legs, and he's ceased walking off while the pee is still going. 

Hallelujah!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Jarl sure is a handsome boy and so smart to learn from your cues!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

It looks like you are cupping your fingers under his thigh. Are you ? Maybe a pic from the front also, so we can have another angle.

Thanks very much, I had never heard of this technique, you are very creative ! ;-)


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

BigMoppyHead said:


> and he's ceased walking off while the pee is still going.


Yes, we have the walking pee, so many distractions (why do girls not do this?). We also have the ricochet off of hard surfaces. Looking forward to trying this trick.


----------



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

Now that is thinking outside the box! 

Good for you!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Ski_the_White_Spoo (Nov 10, 2020)

Thank you so much for posting your method! So lucky both of you are away from this problem now.
I've struggled with my Spoo peeing on himself for over 2 months now, I tried your method for over a week now. Unfortunately, he stops peeing immediately when I touch his leg... Also he marks everywhere so he doesn't finish with one long pee. Once we reach the dog park and I let him go off-leash, he runs far far away from me and starts peeing (far enough to prevent me interrupting his business, I think he hates this)


----------



## dogsavvy (Mar 6, 2015)

Thank you for taking the time to share this. I know it's an older thread but I tuck away info like this to share with people who contact me with issues like this. I remember an owner when I was a kid who had an afghan hound who had a terrible time with peeing on his legs. Now I have a suggestion to offer thanks to this thread. Yay for thinking outside the box! And double yay for Jarl for figuring it out & using your guidance to do better!


----------



## cmac4103 (May 5, 2019)

I was still chuckling your thread title, while eagerly reading your post to find out what your magic method was! My spoo Ben has had the same problems since he started lifting his leg a year ago. My neighbor has a 10 year old (also white) male spoo who STILL pees on his legs, so I thought it was just something to live with. I definitely will give this a try, but I imagine Ben whipping his head around at me and stopping the stream as if I’ve scared it away...


----------



## Ski_the_White_Spoo (Nov 10, 2020)

cmac4103 said:


> I was still chuckling your thread title, while eagerly reading your post to find out what your magic method was! My spoo Ben has had the same problems since he started lifting his leg a year ago. My neighbor has a 10 year old (also white) male spoo who STILL pees on his legs, so I thought it was just something to live with. I definitely will give this a try, but I imagine Ben whipping his head around at me and stopping the stream as if I’ve scared it away...


mine stops peeing every time I tried to guide him... uhhh


----------



## dreadibs (May 4, 2021)

Googling out of desperation tonight and found this post! I have a 17 month golden-doodle who has done this ever since he started lifting his leg. He constantly smells of pee! I’ve tried doggie wipes but most of the time it just ends up smelling of fragranced pee, ugh! I’m going to give this a try- wish me luck 🤞


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

dreadibs said:


> Googling out of desperation tonight and found this post! I have a 17 month golden-doodle who has done this ever since he started lifting his leg. He constantly smells of pee! I’ve tried doggie wipes but most of the time it just ends up smelling of fragranced pee, ugh! I’m going to give this a try- wish me luck 🤞


Good luck! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Robert & Russ (Jul 2, 2021)

dreadibs said:


> Googling out of desperation tonight and found this post! I have a 17 month golden-doodle who has done this ever since he started lifting his leg. He constantly smells of pee! I’ve tried doggie wipes but most of the time it just ends up smelling of fragranced pee, ugh! I’m going to give this a try- wish me luck 🤞


Have you had any luck? I’ve been struggling with this issue and am curious if it would work for my 1 year old golden-doodle.


----------



## Tobys mom (8 mo ago)

BigMoppyHead said:


> *My Spoo STOPPED PEEING ON HIS FRONT LEGS and I helped!*
> 
> Not long ago, I read every relevant thread and sought advice here regarding my wonderful SPoo, Jarl, who at 13 months was still peeing on his front legs daily. He raised his leg, but urine sprayed up on his stomach/legs because he did not lift high enough AND started walking off while a full stream was still going. This left him a stinky mess and I was washing those front legs twice some days.  I tried a pee string, no pee string, everything I could think of. Then 3 months ago I did something that WORKED! It's a minor miracle: Jarl has not pee'd on himself ONCE in over two months.
> 
> ...


OMG--am going to try this--I have a 10 mo old White Yorkie--and his front paws and chest are yellow --and stick. Not fixed yet-thank you so much!!


----------



## bbahrenburg (Dec 21, 2021)

BigMoppyHead said:


> *My Spoo STOPPED PEEING ON HIS FRONT LEGS and I helped!*
> 
> Not long ago, I read every relevant thread and sought advice here regarding my wonderful SPoo, Jarl, who at 13 months was still peeing on his front legs daily. He raised his leg, but urine sprayed up on his stomach/legs because he did not lift high enough AND started walking off while a full stream was still going. This left him a stinky mess and I was washing those front legs twice some days.  I tried a pee string, no pee string, everything I could think of. Then 3 months ago I did something that WORKED! It's a minor miracle: Jarl has not peed on himself ONCE in over two months.
> 
> ...


Great idea. I have stopped and given him lease support to. That helps.

Thanks again,

Brook


----------

